
Stealing Ur Feelings, an interactive facial recognition AI movie - jeremiahlee
https://stealingurfeelin.gs/
======
jeremiahlee
More on the project: [https://foundation.mozilla.org/en/campaigns/snapchat-
stop-st...](https://foundation.mozilla.org/en/campaigns/snapchat-stop-
stealing-our-feelings/)

~~~
vanderZwan
I was about to submit this and decided to check first. I'm really surprised
this didn't get more traction!

